# Please Help! I’m Confused On This



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

Today, I received this email from Lyft. I don't know what to make of it. I know you'll scold me, but I don't even have a dash cam.

Is a pax saying alledgely using a dash cam incorrectly, although I don't have one? Or did a pax just complain I have a dash cam, which I don't?


----------



## TGK (May 31, 2018)

Just delete it and move on...


----------



## swathdiver (Apr 18, 2019)

Yep, pay it no mind. It's waste of time to worry about that which you have no control over. But do go out and buy a dash cam!


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Invisible said:


> Today, I received this email from Lyft. I don't know what to make of it. I know you'll scold me, but I don't even have a dash cam.
> 
> Is a pax saying alledgely using a dash cam incorrectly, although I don't have one? Or did a pax just complain I have a dash cam, which I don't?
> 
> ...


Write to your Congressman !

These " Companies" are OUT OF CONTROL !


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

TGK said:


> Just delete it and move on...


Once you've been permanently deactivated for a false claim, you'll understand what it feels like.

It feels so helpless to have someone attack your character and you can't do a damn thing about it. And then to lose your livelihood.

So knowing this is probably strike 1 against me, I'm done with these companies. I'm not going to go through ****ing shit again.

I was looking for anyone who understood what it meant, To me, it looks like someone is saying I used dash cam in an inappropriate way, when I don't even have it.

Thanks. No replies needed since I quit!

Damn you Lyft and Uber. You should stand behind your drivers.



tohunt4me said:


> Write to your Congressman !
> 
> These " Companies" are OUT OF CONTROL !


No one gives a rats ass us about drivers. .


----------



## Dekero (Sep 24, 2019)

It wasn't a character attack.... They were just saying if you're in a 2 party state make sure you post that your recording.... If your in a 1 party state....f the passenger I'll record whatever the F I want!!


----------



## nonononodrivethru (Mar 25, 2019)

Invisible said:


> Today, I received this email from Lyft. I don't know what to make of it. I know you'll scold me, but I don't even have a dash cam.
> 
> Is a pax saying alledgely using a dash cam incorrectly, although I don't have one? Or did a pax just complain I have a dash cam, which I don't?
> 
> ...


That sucks. Can't win for trying.

Agree with above. If required to post the information, put up a sign or tell every passenger verbally.


----------



## OG ant (Oct 11, 2019)

I dont even know why lyft would send you that useless and ridiculous complaint, instead, they should have educated the rider since owning a dashcam is not illegal nor against the tos!


----------



## TemptingFate (May 2, 2019)

Cut and paste emails deserve a cut and paste response. 
"I received your email containing gibberish verbiage and must strongly encourage you to comply by all regulations governing rideshare operations in my state. If you have any questions or concerns, please review the contract stipulating the terms of our relationship and contact my attorney Saul Goodman at your earliest convenience."


----------



## MHR (Jul 23, 2017)

@Invisible

Yes, it means a pax told Lyft you were using a dash cam.

Lyft uses the word allegedly because they're saying they (Lyft) don't know if it's true or not. They're also saying just make sure you follow your state laws regarding video and audio recording. That's all.


----------



## mbd (Aug 27, 2018)

Invisible said:


> Today, I received this email from Lyft. I don't know what to make of it. I know you'll scold me, but I don't even have a dash cam.
> 
> Is a pax saying alledgely using a dash cam incorrectly, although I don't have one? Or did a pax just complain I have a dash cam, which I don't?
> 
> ...


Just tell them you drive for lyft, so camera is unaffordable &#128539; also tell, I do have a mirror, and all cars are required by law to have a mirror&#128513; pax might have confused the camera with a mirror,


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

Dekero said:


> It wasn't a character attack.... They were just saying if you're in a 2 party state make sure you post that your recording.... If your in a 1 party state....f the passenger I'll record whatever the F I want!!


No, I was referring to Uber in that part. And in my state only one person needs to know about a recording. I learned that when I did mystery shopping and I had to secretly do recordings.

This pax can say and do anything. This email is the most ridiculous thing I've read from Lyft.


----------



## TGK (May 31, 2018)

Invisible said:


> Once you've been permanently deactivated for a false claim, you'll understand what it feels like.


This is not an Adverse Action Email, It's a standard phone message, it has *NO* Dark or Underlying Meaning other than to Inform. One of hundreds drivers receive. *AGAIN, *Delete and move on...


----------



## kc ub'ing! (May 27, 2016)

I received a similar note for using ear buds. Wrote back informing lyft they are legal in my state so tell the complainant to kick rocks! Never heard back.


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

Thanks all! I feel better. Maybe I was reading too much into the email because I’m still sensitive over false accusations.


----------



## WAHN (May 6, 2019)

Invisible said:


> Thanks all! I feel better. Maybe I was reading too much into the email because I'm still sensitive over false accusations.


Hopefully, you have plans C, D, E, etc in place. 

Other than the usual reasons to dump Lyft, there's no reason to let those stupid messages cause you to dump them before you want/need to.

Good luck.


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

WAHN said:


> Hopefully, you have plans C, D, E, etc in place. :smiles:
> 
> Other than the usual reasons to dump Lyft, there's no reason to let those stupid messages cause you to dump them before you want/need to.
> 
> Good luck.


Thanks!! I'm working on it, but haven't found a job yet. I definitely want to be the dumper.


----------



## WAHN (May 6, 2019)

Invisible said:


> Thanks!! I'm working on it, but haven't found a job yet. I definitely want to be the dumper.


The dump race is on.


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

WAHN said:


> The dump race is on. :biggrin:
> 
> View attachment 424144


You gave me a great idea. I'm going to put this LEGO Port-A-John on my dash.

I can just hear what pax will tell Lyft. My driver had a toilet in her vehicle. &#128512;


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

I agree with @MHR . An ignorant Millennial snowflake reported you for having a dash cam. This is the standard email they send out when they get that company. Now why passenger even felt they were entitled to complain to a company about an independent contractor is beyond me and then, for them to think they have a right to complain about you having a dashcam really irks me. It's really scary to think that these people are going to be the majority of our Workforce here very soon. Let's not even start in on the whole they're too big of a coward to say anything to you and they have to run and cry to a company who supposedly has no control over us.

And shame on Lyft. I know they send these out cuz I've known drivers who have gotten them. Again the playing on their words trying to make you feel like you did something wrong . When it comes to dashcams that is pure b*******! What Lyft should have done was not even email you because there's absolutely no reason for it. They should have sent a copy of the law to the passenger via email or text and had him read it over. Then if he still felt like you were in violation of anything, he could then contact them.


----------



## WAHN (May 6, 2019)

Invisible said:


> You gave me a great idea. I'm going to put this LEGO Port-A-John on my dash.
> 
> I can just hear what pax will tell Lyft. My driver had a toilet in her vehicle. &#128512;
> View attachment 424152


Nice. Maybe you can fit one of these in there.


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

Daisey77 said:


> I agree with @MHR . An ignorant Millennial snowflake reported you for having a dash cam. This is the standard email they send out when they get that company. Now why passenger even felt they were entitled to complain to a company about an independent contractor is beyond me and then, for them to think they have a right to complain about you having a dashcam really irks me. It's really scary to think that these people are going to be the majority of our Workforce here very soon. Let's not even start in on the whole they're too big of a coward to say anything to you and they have to run and cry to a company who supposedly has no control over us.
> 
> And shame on Lyft. I know they send these out cuz I've known drivers who have gotten them. Again the playing on their words trying to make you feel like you did something wrong . When it comes to dashcams that is pure b*******! What Lyft should have done was not even email you because there's absolutely no reason for it. They should have sent a copy of the law to the passenger via email or text and had him read it over. Then if he still felt like you were in violation of anything, he could then contact them.


Great points, thanks! I apparently have an invisible dash cam that only my pax could see. Have you heard of anyone getting this email who DOESN'T have a dash cam?

Yes, it's an alarming thought of people with this mentality will be the majority of our workforce one day.


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

It could be someone on drugs that actually thought you had a dashcam. They always seem to feel the po po is watching them and are extra paranoid. 

At night, sit in the back and see if there is a little light somewhere that can be mistaking as a hidden camera 🤷‍♀️

Maybe it's a person that takes a lot if Lyft and reported the wrong driver.


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

Mkang14 said:


> It could be someone on drugs that actually thought you had a dashcam. They always seem to feel the po po is watching them and are extra paranoid.
> 
> At night, sit in the back and see if there is a little light somewhere that can be mistaking as a hidden camera &#129335;‍♀
> 
> Maybe it's a person that takes a lot if Lyft and reported the wrong driver.


That's a unique perspective and very plausible. While I don't drive late nights, I still do some nights. My seats are lighter, so the SUV is easier to see inside in the dark.

I'll try that and sit in the back at night to see what it looks like. Thanks!


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

Invisible said:


> That's a unique perspective and very plausible. While I don't drive late nights, I still do some nights. My seats are lighter, so the SUV is easier to see inside in the dark. Thanks!


At my job, someone will report a systems issue, glitch with a tool I manage. Haven't done the job unless I think of every possible thing that could have caused that issue &#129335;‍♀


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

Mkang14 said:


> At my job, someone will report a systems issue, glitch with a tool I manage. Haven't done the job unless I think of every possible thing that could have caused that issue &#128514;.


You are needed at Lyft. I told them my app keeps freezing at the same time my pax app freezes. Lyft said it was a problem with my phone. So me and at least 10 pax apparently have the same phone. SMH.


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

Put your passenger app on a separate phone. They don't want you using the passenger app. Drivers were getting deactivated for a GPS related issues because both apps were on the same phone. There was something about if you had open both apps at one point and then moved locations and check them both again, it seemed like one app was actually moving along with you and one wasn't so it was causing GPS issues. It looks like you were in two places at once and spoofing GPS. I have also heard of drivers getting deactivated for fraud because Lyft things every driver opening the passenger app is attempting to create a surge. Which would be a fake surge. Therefore fraud for deliberately inflating rates. It's just all-around better to have them on two separate phones


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

Invisible said:


> You are needed at Lyft. I told them my app keeps freezing at the same time my pax app freezes. Lyft said it was a problem with my phone. So me and at least 10 pax apparently have the same phone. SMH.


See I hate that.

I think it takes certain personality types to care and take ownership to fix a issue. When someone brings up a problem, one way or another I'll find the solution for them.

Lyft/Uber really need their best rohits to step up in a role as escalation point. People with problem solving skills. So when drivers get frustrated with lack of assistance from level 1 support, there is an expert who can help with the more difficult issues.


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

Daisey77 said:


> Put your passenger app on a separate phone. They don't want you using the passenger app. Drivers were getting deactivated for a GPS related issues because both apps were on the same phone. There was something about if you had open both apps at one point and then moved locations and check them both again, it seemed like one app was actually moving along with you and one wasn't so it was causing GPS issues. It looks like you were in two places at once and spoofing GPS. I have also heard of drivers getting deactivated for fraud because Lyft things every driver opening the passenger app is attempting to create a surge. Which would be a fake surge. Therefore fraud for deliberately inflating rates. It's just all-around better to have them on two separate phones


I don't have a pax app. I was talking about my pax and their Lyft app. Lately, when I accept a ride, my screen gets stuck and then goes white. Fortunately I remember the address I'm going to. It takes sometimes between 3-5 min for it work.

I've asked pax when I arrive if their app was working. They said no; there app was also frozen so they couldn't see how far away I was.


----------



## Tarvus (Oct 3, 2018)

Invisible said:


> I'm still sensitive over false accusations.


All the more reason to get and use a dash cam!


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

Tarvus said:


> All the more reason to get and use a dash cam!


I know. I know. I know. But as I've read here, it doesn't always help. And I thought it was only to be just a month doing Lyft. I'm going to Best Buy to see what they have for one.


----------



## MHR (Jul 23, 2017)

Invisible said:


> I know. I know. I know. But as I've read here, it doesn't always help. And I thought it was only to be just a month doing Lyft. I'm going to Best Buy to see what they have for one.


There are apps you can put on your phone that act as a dash cam.

Thats what I use, it works very well.


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

Invisible said:


> I know. I know. I know. But as I've read here, it doesn't always help. And I thought it was only to be just a month doing Lyft. I'm going to Best Buy to see what they have for one.


Amazon has them too.

As a woman you REALLY should have one. They can keep people from being total tools, even if Uber/Lyft won't look at them.

Two stories of why you want one. I know @GGDaddy well outside here. They're both 100% true:

https://uberpeople.net/threads/read-this-if-you-dont-have-a-dashcam-yet.291680/#post-4429893
https://uberpeople.net/threads/dashcam-dashcam-dashcam.201868/#post-3013450


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

New2This said:


> Amazon has them too.
> 
> As a woman you REALLY should have one. They can keep people from being total tools, even if Uber/Lyft won't look at them.
> 
> ...


Good points. I'm may just look into the app one @MHR noted.

I'm debating about just trying to get a retail job to get out of R/S completely since it doesn't appear I'll be able to get a professional job anymore until I finish my licensing. Problem is there's s problem with my legs, so standing too long is tough. But I definitely need to bring in steady income and have come to the end of the road with gig work.


----------



## Who is John Galt? (Sep 28, 2016)

Invisible said:


> You gave me a great idea. I'm going to put this LEGO Port-A-John on my dash.
> 
> I can just hear what pax will tell Lyft. My driver had a toilet in her vehicle. &#128512;
> View attachment 424152


A Port-A-John! 

Oh c'mon Vis, I know what you're really referring to, and I would strongly advise against it. Another female driver had a 'replica' of me on the dash and got into all sorts of problems with Über and Lyft.

.


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

Who is John Galt? said:


> A Port-A-John!
> 
> Oh c'mon Vis, I know what you're really referring to, and I would strongly advise against it. Another female driver had a 'replica' of me on the dash and got into all sorts of problems with Über and Lyft.
> 
> .


Huh? I'm dense, and I don't get it.


----------



## Who is John Galt? (Sep 28, 2016)

Invisible said:


> Huh? I'm dense, and I don't get it.


You are not dense, but you are very lovable. ❤

.


----------



## Steven Ambrose (Sep 25, 2016)

This is one of those emails I would not give a second thought about.



Invisible said:


> Once you've been permanently deactivated for a false claim, you'll understand what it feels like.
> 
> It feels so helpless to have someone attack your character and you can't do a damn thing about it. And then to lose your livelihood.
> 
> ...


How does one use a dash cam in an "inappropriate way"?


----------



## dauction (Sep 26, 2017)

Dekero said:


> It wasn't a character attack.... They were just saying if you're in a 2 party state make sure you post that your recording.... If your in a 1 party state....f the passenger I'll record whatever the F I want!!


OP read dekeros post carefully &#8230;

If you are in a State where there is 2 party consent you HAVE to ask your rider if it's ok to record

IN 1 party consent Like Minnesota we don't have to ask

Here are States that are 2 Part Consent


----------



## Who is John Galt? (Sep 28, 2016)

Steven Ambrose said:


> This is one of those emails I would not give a second thought about.
> 
> 
> How does one use a dash cam in an "inappropriate way"?


Have you never heard of the famous movie, 'Debbie Does Dashcam?'

.


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

Mkang14 said:


> Did not get that at all either. No idea how you did &#129335;‍♀


I'm a guy. We're all perverts. It comes with having an "outie", not an "innie".


----------



## Who is John Galt? (Sep 28, 2016)

dauction said:


> OP read dekeros post carefully &#8230;
> 
> If you are in a State where there is 2 party consent you HAVE to ask your rider if it's ok to record
> 
> ...


So what's going on in Illinois - 'With Special Provisions', do you need to have a director, or maybe a best boy grip?

.


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

Steven Ambrose said:


> How does one use a dash cam in an "inappropriate way"?


Google "upskirt videos".

The internet's taught me one thing: for any fetish you can conceive of, there's a porn category for that.


----------



## WAHN (May 6, 2019)

New2This said:


> I'm a guy. We're all perverts. It comes with having an "outie", not an "innie".


I wish I could disagree with that. 

But I do have the wife convinced that all men are pigs, except me.


----------



## Steven Ambrose (Sep 25, 2016)

New2This said:


> Google "upskirt videos".
> 
> The internet's taught me one thing: for any fetish you can conceive of, there's a porn category for that.


From the front of the car? Wow, just wow.....



Who is John Galt? said:


> Have you never heard of the famous movie, 'Debbie Does Dashcam?'
> 
> .


This must be a straight thing and us gay guys are supposed to be the pervs. Lol


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

While yes all of these things are of concern, there's also been issues with drivers posting videos publicly. While the one-party consent states can record without the passengers consent, posting the video for others to view is a complete separate ball game. Different laws apply to recording vs posting


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

Steven Ambrose said:


> This is one of those emails I would not give a second thought about.
> 
> 
> How does one use a dash cam in an "inappropriate way"?


I don't know. But to a few pax inappropriate could be anything.

@dauction My state DOESN'T require both parties to know about recordings. But some here missed the part where I don't even have a dash cam. I know; I know. I should get one.

@New2This I know Amazon has them, but I'm not a fan of Amazon.


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

I got that email.

Then I got it again.

Then I got it a third time, along with a threat to deactivate if another complaint came in.

I complained right back, and this was their reply...










Since then, I have gotten a 4th complaint, along with the same threat of deactivation.

Lyft is a stupid effing company run by a computer, just like Uber.


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

Invisible said:


> Once you've been permanently deactivated for a false claim, you'll understand what it feels like.
> 
> It feels so helpless to have someone attack your character and you can't do a damn thing about it. And then to lose your livelihood.
> 
> ...


Calm invisible, more than likely a pax complained they was being recorded and don't know the law in your state.

But we all really do know how you feel Uber nor Lyft has left open an avenue of mediation between pax and drivers. Whatever a pax says rather true or false is taken as the truth without recourse on our part.


----------



## Steven Ambrose (Sep 25, 2016)

Mista T said:


> I got that email.
> 
> Then I got it again.
> 
> ...


The truth of the matter is that riders that complain do so because they can't come up with some crap about you being impaired or that you said something slanted towards them. They are working hard to get that free ride through any means possible. In some riders' world, they probably think we should pay them for the privilege..


----------



## Dekero (Sep 24, 2019)

Mista T said:


> I got that email.
> 
> Then I got it again.
> 
> ...


Then let that passenger say something so I can help them feel more comfortable next time....

When I curb drop their entitled ass.... Right @MistaT?!?!!


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

Dekero said:


> Then let that passenger say something so I can help them feel more comfortable next time....
> 
> When I curb drop their entitled ass.... Right @MistaT?!?!!


Yup!

The ones who speak up, I offer to drop them off immediately. Some have accepted the offer. Those who want to keep going, they have nothing to complain about!!


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

Mista T said:


> I got that email.
> 
> Then I got it again.
> 
> ...


Excellent points you make! What BS on those emails. Good to know I'm not the only one. Thanks!


----------



## Gilby (Nov 7, 2017)

Invisible said:


> I'm debating about just trying to get a retail job to get out of R/S completely since it doesn't appear I'll be able to get a professional job anymore until I finish my licensing. Problem is there's s problem with my legs, so standing too long is tough. But I definitely need to bring in steady income and have come to the end of the road with gig work.


If it helps, I have noticed that Walmart employs checkout clerks who cannot stand.


----------



## KK2929 (Feb 9, 2017)

Who is John Galt? said:


> A Port-A-John!
> 
> Oh c'mon Vis, I know what you're really referring to, and I would strongly advise against it. Another female driver had a 'replica' of me on the dash and got into all sorts of problems with Über and Lyft.
> 
> .


----------------------------
That poster is talking about a port-a-pottie made out of Legos. What are you talking about ?


----------



## Who is John Galt? (Sep 28, 2016)

KK2929 said:


> ----------------------------
> That poster is talking about a port-a-pottie made out of Legos. What are you talking about ?


LOL Maybe something between my legos.

.


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

Mista T said:


> Yup!
> 
> The ones who speak up, I offer to drop them off immediately. Some have accepted the offer. Those who want to keep going, they have nothing to complain about!!


Shoot I would drop them off regardless and then report them as Rider made me feel unsafe. In my opinion, there's no other way to see it. If they have a problem with you recording the trip, that tells me they're up to some sort of shenanigans. Any normal passenger who just needed a ride would not have a problem with a dash cam


----------



## LyftUberFuwabolewa (Feb 7, 2019)

They are covering their behinds, and you are covering yours.

There's no reason to even reply to that message.

There's nothing to be gained from letting them know you do follow all the rules.

You can if you want to, and I don't think it matters either way.

That's just an automatically triggered boiler plate message that gets blasted out and nobody even follow set up. Their sending that message is the end of the issue on their part. They covered they are behind.

Receiving the dash cam complaint that message doesn't count against your account.

Just tonight I had a woman asked me about my dash cams. It was a very lighthearted conversation. She said "oh you have cameras" and I said "yes but they record in the loop and by tomorrow there will be other peoples faces on there. I don't do anything with it unless there's a problem." It was a friendly conversation and she was totally fine with it. We had a very nice ride. She was not one of the people that actually has a problem with the camera being there.

It is so important to have cameras. It stops a lot of false accusations. People make all kinds of false claims to try and get a free ride.

I even had somebody one time report my car is being dirty to lift. I replied to that immediately and told them I'll send them photos of my car right now I carry all kinds of cleaning supplies, and I keep my scar spotless. I told them look at all of my other positive ratings. They remove the idiot riders rating from my rating.

Wait, what? You don't have a dash cam? I would buy one as soon as possible.


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

LyftUberFuwabolewa said:


> They are covering their behinds, and you are covering yours.
> 
> There's no reason to even reply to that message.
> 
> ...


I'm buying one today, checking out different models.

That's the point most here missed. A pax complained about one I don't even have. Kind of funny and really stupid.

@Mkang14 Last night, I checked out view from the back backseat. There's nothing that could look like something is recording.

Thanks again for all the replies. I never replied to the Lyft email.


----------



## LyftUberFuwabolewa (Feb 7, 2019)

Invisible said:


> I'm buying one today, checking out different models.
> 
> That's the point most here missed. A pax complained about one I don't even have. Kind of funny and really stupid.
> 
> ...


Yeah that really is weird that they complained and you don't even have one. I guess you would need a dash cam to prove that you don't have a dash cam.


----------



## Ubertool (Jan 24, 2020)

Invisible said:


> Today, I received this email from Lyft. I don't know what to make of it. I know you'll scold me, but I don't even have a dash cam.
> 
> Is a pax saying alledgely using a dash cam incorrectly, although I don't have one? Or did a pax just complain I have a dash cam, which I don't?
> 
> ...


**** lyft , they can eat a bag of dicks


----------



## DriverMark (Jan 22, 2018)

Invisible said:


> Thanks all! I feel better. Maybe I was reading too much into the email because I'm still sensitive over false accusations.


Yup.... just an "educational" letter.



Invisible said:


> Yes, it's an alarming thought of people with this mentality will be the majority of our workforce one day.


They already are the majority of the workforce. Baby-boomers (except it seems our stupid politicians) are mostly retired or retiring. Millennials are all early 20s-late 30s. There are more millennials than baby-boomers. And us GenX being a fraction of both are stuck between stupid boomers and even more stupid millennial cry babies.



Invisible said:


> @New2This I know Amazon has them, but I'm not a fan of Amazon.


Check NewEgg.com if you don't like Amazon. They have decent pricing and believe have the Vantrue N2Pro (you want the Pro because it has infrared for night driving in the cabin).

Thing about a dashcam, is Uber/Lyft may (probably) not look at it. But just the threat that you have it generally makes them think twice. At least that is my experience and I've read others post likewise.


----------



## LuxCarSpy (Jan 25, 2019)

Just deny you have the dashcam. Then in your reply suggest there must be a misunderstanding .... are you sure you have matched the customer complaint with the right driver .... Let some snowflake at the company spent the next couple hours "researching" to confirm it was a correct match..

Let them waste a little time with it ... like the time we waste reading their crap


----------



## mbd (Aug 27, 2018)

I am more confused on the UP geography community 
LA is in the West , so is Denver🤔 only 1000 miles apart 🤓


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

mbd said:


> I am more confused on the UP geography community
> LA is in the West , so is Denver&#129300; only 1000 miles apart &#129299;


Usually we don't identify with either West or Midwest LOL it's the mountain range. So I've never really thought about it but if I had to pick oh, I would say we're more Midwest&#129335;&#127996;.


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

I sent a reply to Lyft,and they replied. While most of you said it was just a standard email, I still wanted it on the record the pax lied.

I ordered my dual dash cam, and it'll be here tomorrow. Again thank you all!



















Daisey77 said:


> Usually we don't identify with either West or Midwest LOL it's the mountain range. So I've never really thought about it but if I had to pick oh, I would say we're more Midwest&#129335;&#127996;.


Odd because I don't consider CO in the Midwest because I'm in the Midwest.



LuxCarSpy said:


> Just deny you have the dashcam. Then in your reply suggest there must be a misunderstanding .... are you sure you have matched the customer complaint with the right driver .... Let some snowflake at the company spent the next couple hours "researching" to confirm it was a correct match..
> 
> Let them waste a little time with it ... like the time we waste reading their crap
> 
> View attachment 425391


I didn't have have s dash cam, which I let them know along with the pax lied.

But my new dashcam is on its way. I like the part about wasting Lyft's time. That's funny!


----------



## UberLaLa (Sep 6, 2015)

Simply tell Lyft you can send them _dashcam_ footage showing your car does not have a dashcam!


----------

